# Local insurance vs international travel insurance



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear Friends,
I will be moving to dubai next month and have a question.
my company will only cover my family and me after 3-4 months .
pls kindly advise on how to deal with medical insurance during this period.

a travel insurance from india is costing me roughly 800 aed for 4 months.
they have tie up with the local TPA EUROPA ASSISTANCE.

My dilema is shall i take this insurance from here , or shall i buy one local medical insurance.
only problem is that the local company should cover me for 4 months only. they should not charge me an annual premium. if they charge premium for one full year and not pro rata, then it does not work out, as its v expensivve.

pls kindlyy advise your inputs.

thnx

ankush


----------



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

58 views and no replies :-(






AVO said:


> Dear Friends,
> I will be moving to dubai next month and have a question.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Because people have no idea. I personally have never had to buy travel insurance as my company provided medical insurance covers me globally.

Check your travel insurance policy for what it covers - does it cover all diseases, OPD, and hospitalisations, or does it cover only a few specific things? You want something that covers all out patient and in patient stays because all of these are terribly expensive here.
Talk to a local company about having a monthly premium payment or something like that (even that will not be cheap). Also, unless you would be travelling in the 3-4 months, get the premium only for local (UAE) coverage which will be much cheaper than the regional/global cover premia.
Speak to your company PRO as well (or the person who is handling the insurances).

PS: unless you have checked already, you can get quotes for insurance online from the likes of AXA etc. Just google


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

You are asking how to save money. Well you don't want a bad service provider do you? You honestly need to quote. There are advisers in this forum who might be able to help you.

You have four options.

A) buy insurance in India that covers you here ( like what you quoted). I don't think 800 aed expensive for four months to your entire family. UAE is more expensive than India

B) quote with companies in the UAE.

C) some credit cards offer travel insurance including medical assistance. I had that on my Brazilian Amex which worked wonders, but I m not a client anymore. I ve got another one from US. you may have a similar product in India. You will need to chase out that product if there is one.

D) some agencies that sell air tickets also sell insurance as a bundle and it is not that expensive

Good luck


----------

